# Projekti dhe shërbime > Pyetje - përgjigje >  Pershendetje ju lutem me ndihmoni?

## Ertugrul

Me duhet nje fragment nga romani i katedrales te Parisit bashke me komente si pershembull (shtylla e turpit) por jo kete. Ne qofte se me ndihmoni deri neser ne darke. Ju faleminderit

----------

